# Place to stay in Milan



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Does anyone know of a place to park or campsite in Milan, preferably near the airport. 

Thanks.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Ladybird

To bump this back to the top...

Which airport?

Linate or Malpensa?

Malpensa is not that far from the southern edge of Lago Maggiora (or however it is spelt) and there a quite a few places there.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

hi oldskool

near linate airport  or near the centre of milan

Thanks


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

That's a tough one, last year we couldn't find anything within about 15 miles of the city and as we were a tad pushed for time we gave it a miss.

I'm sure somebody will come along with an answer before long.


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladybird,
We did a couple of pick ups at Linate (otherwise called Bergamo) last summer. We found the area around lake Isio very handy for the airport. It was only about 20 mins. drive. There's a Camping Cheque site, Campaggio del Sole, right on the lake, which we found very nice . If you prefer wild camping, try Sarnico. also on the lake with grey and black waste and water fill. It has a little shopping centre across the road for your fresh provisions and also a loo and laundrette. Beside road, but very little traffic at night.
Mary
PS: there were swans on the lake, hope Bird Flu stays away!!


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Mary,

Decided to check my tickets last night to see if I had got the right airport but I hadn't, I had presumed I had booked from Milan (linate), the flights are booked with aer lingus from Milan (orio) is this not the one from Bergamo, if it is then the sites above would be perfect if not back to the drawing board, oh I am confused. Am I right in saying there are three airports around Milan, now all I need to know is where they are located.


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladybird,
Just checked and Orio is indeed Bergamo. I almost had a heart attack last year thinking Bergamo was a different airport. I wish they'd just call it Bergamo and leave it at that. If you are booked from Orio, then the places I mentioned are very close by.
We'll be doing it all again in June, picking my sister up from Airport for the Verona Opera. I can't wait!!
Mary :lol:


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Mary

is it a very big airport, and is there parking for the motorhome near by whilst dropping off, my parents are dropping my daughters to the airport but because of their age 12 and 14 will have to go into the airport with them and make sure they board ok. whilst we wait here anxiously, haven't done this before so i am worried that everything will be ok. 

Thanks 

Dee


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Ladybird,
We did it three times last summer. The trick is (as we discovered) when you enter into the airport, don't follow the signs left for parking, that is tricky for a campervan. Instead go right towards the commercial area, where there are lots of lorries and hangars, we found places to stop there each time no bother. Mike did stay in the camper while I went into the terminal, in case he needed to move. There's also a very good shopping centre (huge) near the airport, I just can't recall what it was called, but well signed.
You should have no probs.
Mary


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Mary

Thanks for that, perhaps the shopping centre may be our best bet, it is very hard to organise someone else when you don't know the layout yourself, parents will have to go into airport to check in girls and sign waiver forms so they will need to leave the van parked, you said there are campsites nearby to you have any names 

thanks 


dee


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Ladybird,
The nearest one we used was Camping del Sole at lake Iseo. camping cheque site, right on the lake. You exit the Milan/Venice motorway following Lago d'Iseo. this campsite is near the town of Iseo, which is very nice to visit. We also overnighted at the Sosta at Sarnico, also lakeside on Lake Iseo, with supermarket, loo and laundrette closeby. These are less than a half hour from the airport, on the motorway direction Milan and follow signs for Bergamo and then airport.
Mary


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks mary I will look into that.


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Ladybird,
my hubby says he isn't sure if it'd be possible to walk over from the Shopping Centre to Airport, as motorway divides Airport from Shopping Centre. There may be pedestrian walkway, but we just don't know.
Our main difficulty with parking at airport was size of our van, it's 7 metres long and 3 metres high, therefore we went down to industrial area. It is a small airport. On one ocassion, we did manage to find a parking spot in the car park, but it was pure fluke, there was a vacant parking space beside us and we took up the two spaces! Mike thinks there should be no bother leaving it well parked in the industrial area, which is a continuation of the general area and very near the terminal building couple of hundred yards). We had no queries from police or security, who saw us parking there on each ocassion.
Mary


----------

